

Varnish – Why no SSL? (2011) - joshstrange
https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/trunk/phk/ssl.html

======
valarauca1
Sometimes the functionality or complexity of code means it cannot be
_beautiful_. Donald Knuth wrote, "Sometimes we focus to much on the simplicity
of an expression in a higher order algebraic language and lose site of what
actually takes place on the machine."

Now I'm not defending OpenSSL, its a mess. But judging a code base merely on
its LOC, or from a place of aesthetic beauty, completely overlooks the main
function of software namely working.

I bet the author would be abhorred by some of the hacks and horrible design
decisions made within the Linux, and GNU stack his software runs on top of.

